# Dog furries



## Nargle (Jul 10, 2008)

Are there any dog furries? I've noticed a lot of huskies and wolf dogs, but are there any other breeds around here? I mean, those are pretty much the same as wolf furries XD Come on, I wanna see a _poodle_ or something!!

I'm a huge dog nerd =D I just love dogs. I'm thinking of having a Corgi fursona, but I've got a cool made-up species fursona under construction. Maybe I'll just have two?


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't see the problem with having multiple fursonas.  I have three myself


----------



## Nargle (Jul 10, 2008)

Is one of them a dog? **Hopeful smile**

By the way, the dog in your avvy is just plain adorable! I love shibas! n.n


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 10, 2008)

When I routinely RP, I'm more often a dog than anything else. I think my joy at other furries being species X is never greater than when X=dog.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooh, what breed do you normally RP as? =D


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 10, 2008)

I like to be as mutty as possible, although irish wolfhounds, english sheepdogs, or giant schnausers are usually somewhere in the mix. Redbone coon hounds, huskies, beagles, golden retrievers, and a deaf dalmation, too.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 10, 2008)

Honestly I have a fondness for herding dogs and Spitzes. I've depicted myself as an Australian Shepherd or Border Collie before, and as a Sheltie or Collie. I've also RPed as a Spitz mutt. Pembroke Welsh Corgi's have the best of both worlds, though! They're Spitz AND herding dogs! =D


----------



## pheonix (Jul 10, 2008)

I love just about all types of dogs .You can't go wrong with something loyal and cute.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 11, 2008)

But then again... I've heard pugs' eyes can pop out ....

Whatever, they're still pretty cool n.n


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> But then again... I've heard pugs' eyes can pop out ....
> 
> Whatever, they're still pretty cool n.n



Surely having the ability to use your eyes as projectiles is cool in itself, non? <(^,^)^


----------



## Nargle (Jul 11, 2008)

XDDD

A very gross talent, but a talent nonetheless! n.n


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 11, 2008)

I dun have a dog fursona, but if I did, it would SO be a husky with hybrid eye colors (is that the right way to put it? well either way, a husky with two different eye colors)

edit: pugs are extremely cute in a way that makes you almost pity them XD... hehe, I'm not trying to be mean to them... just saying, they look so funny, it's adorable!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I have to post this pug pic XD


----------



## Nargle (Jul 11, 2008)

I believe it's called odd eyes, but anyways.. =D

Awww, that pug is awesome! He makes sand look yummy XD


Speaking of pitying pugs, mom and I were at Petsmart a while back, and this one had a doggy daycare kind of thing, with a pug, along with some other little dogs, behind a big window. But it just sat around looking absolutely PITIFUL! It was so droopy and sad looking... I mean, it's like it was doing it on purpose. It even had the tilty pouty eyebrows and everything!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I believe it's called odd eyes, but anyways.. =D
> 
> Awww, that pug is awesome! He makes sand look yummy XD



I never owned a pug, so I never knew they were so tiny either! it just makes it more adorable!


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 11, 2008)

my sister is a Australian cattle dog


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> my sister is a Australian cattle dog



you have sister that's furry?! how awesome! my sister likes to tell her friends I'm a furry, and they just laugh at me


----------



## Makki_Wolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Well... I've considered a dog fursona. Created a character sheet and all actually- http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/AriaVanyel/AndyRef.jpg
A border-collie mix. Actually hes more like... My dog as an anthro? Or inspired by my dog. Whichever *shrug*


----------



## Nargle (Jul 11, 2008)

Australian Cattle dogs are cool =D Reminds me of Texas... n.n

Aww, poor Nekofox =( I don't talk to others about it, so I never have that problem

Makki Wolf- Aww, Border Collies are so cool! He looks like my old dog Abby, minus the white n.n She was a Border Collie mix, with some husky and german shepherd in there, too.


----------



## Makki_Wolf (Jul 11, 2008)

> Makki Wolf- Aww, Border Collies are so cool! He looks like my old dog Abby, minus the white n.n She was a Border Collie mix, with some husky and german shepherd in there, too.



^_^ Cute!
I'm not sure what he's mixed with..... its... a total mystery. But he's definitely border collie! lol


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Makki_Wolf said:


> ^_^ Cute!
> I'm not sure what he's mixed with..... its... a total mystery. But he's definitely border collie! lol



heh, unfortunately all I've ever owned were chocolate labs -.-'

but EVERY time I go to the mall, my first destination is the pet store, and I just stare at the juskies all day! gawd they're so cute!


----------



## Makki_Wolf (Jul 11, 2008)

> heh, unfortunately all I've ever owned were chocolate labs -.-'



.....OMG I LOVE CHOCOLATE LABS! *owns 2* <3 lol
Andy is a rescue pup. Which it is that bond with Andy that has made me consider turning him into a fursona/fursuit someday. ^_^ 
I love dog fursonas actually. Which makes me wonder why Dog wasn't my first choice sometimes


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Makki_Wolf said:


> .....OMG I LOVE CHOCOLATE LABS! *owns 2* <3 lol
> Andy is a rescue pup. Which it is that bond with Andy that has made me consider turning him into a fursona/fursuit someday. ^_^
> I love dog fursonas actually. Which makes me wonder why Dog wasn't my first choice sometimes



I love dogs, but tis not my fursona. and I've lived with chocolate labs so long, I wish I could own an actual furry dog, and not just one with short thick hair like chocolate labs... huskies!

btw makki, I love ur avi X3


----------



## Nargle (Jul 12, 2008)

Hehe, chocolate labs are so cool! Seems like they should be some Harry Potter snack of some sort, though...

Has anyone ever owned a corgi/corgi mix before?


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 13, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Is one of them a dog? **Hopeful smile**
> 
> By the way, the dog in your avvy is just plain adorable! I love shibas! n.n


 
Sorry, my three fursonas that I consistantly daydream about are (1) a fox (2) a werewolf, and (3) a Yoshi (lol).  I dunno though, a dog sounds appealing... maybe I'll draw one next time I'm doodling.

Also, thank you for the compliment and I like your doggy avatar too =3


----------

